# 1965 GTO beltline molding....chrome them?



## gtotto (Apr 23, 2009)

Hey guys
I need advice/suggestions. I am in the process of assembling this and that on my restored 65. I've searched this site and have found out that the "chrome" pieces on the top of the outer doors are called beltline moldings. I initially thought they were stainless but realized they were anodized aluminum. I filed, sanded, and scraped them out to eliminate the dents and gouges received over the past 40+ years. I used a buffer to polish them and they look great. Now my ??? is what should I do? I don't think I want the hassel of having to re-polish th aluminum over and over to maintain the appearance. Should I have them chromed?? I think that would add to the thickness of the piece but would it effect the fitment? Also, I did the same treatment on the drip rail moldings but when looking down the edge of the pieces, I can see the "waves". Will they straighten out once installed?? Should I just buy new ones? The car is black and the bright work will really stand out, so I would like it all to be as perfect as possible. Any advice is GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

They do not repo the beltline moldings.


----------



## gtotto (Apr 23, 2009)

I know they don't repo the beltline trim. I was talking about possibly having them chromed. I was referring to the drip rails when asking about new ones.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

as long as you have cores, I think the parts place inc dot com has them reconditioned.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

You could have them chromed, but any flaws would really stand out. They would gain a little bulk, too. You could also have them re-anodized, or clear coat them.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

I would chrome the beltline moldings, the thickness of chrome is negligable, you are only talking about .005" to .010" thick. Keep in mind the anodizing that you removed was .001" to .004" thick. The drip rail mouldings will not straighten themselves as you apply them, get new ones, they are relatively cheap and the look will be worth it.


----------



## gtotto (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks guys, your advice helps a lot.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

chrome on aluminum generally will not hold and now you will have to polish them as the clear coat will rub off if arm is ever resting on the door.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

just keep a good coat of wax on them its aluminum and i doubt it will be seeing much bad weather or salty roads in its future and the only way it will oxidize is from contact with dissimilar metal or harsh chemicals. after i brushed mine down with 0000 steel wool i left the slight brushed look and wax them with the car, rather save a 46 year old factory piece in 8 condition than re-place it with re-pop junk to look new. I like a car with a little patina, JMHO


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I was advised by an expert polisher, and plater, NOT to chrome the aluminum on my 67 GTO...said it wouldn't last.....I polished it all and it looks great. Just sayin'....Eric


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Half of the parts on my Harley engine are chrome plated aluminum it's a 1998 and still looks like new. I don't see what the problem would possibly be other than internet dogma. Did you know that in 2000 all the computers in the world are going to..... oh wait that was crap too.


----------

